# Langsame Biker auf Singletrails??



## LaPalma (15. August 2006)

Hallo,

beim Marathon etc. ist man als langsamerer Biker, besonders im Singletrail und bergauf, ein Hinderniss für die schnelleren Fahrer.

Blöde Situation für den 'Gejagten' und den 'Jäger'!

*Was tun?*

Einfach weiterfahren?
Weiterfahren und schnellstmöglich das Überholen ermöglichen?
Absteigen und am Rand "durch's Gebüsch" schieben?

*Gibt es eine Lösung?*
Denn jeder der sich für diesen Sport liebt und ausübt sollte doch akzeptiert sein. Oder?

Beim ruhrbike-festival 2006 war's besonders extrem.
Hoher Singletrail-Anteil und dann noch Abkürzungen für die kurze Strecke.
So mussten schwächere Fahrer nach jeder Abkürzung, erneut von den gleichen schnelleren Bikern überholt werden. allerdings auch schön für die langsameren, sie waren immer mitten im Renngeschehen und fuhren nicht dem Feld hinterher.

Eure Meinung.........


----------



## Thunderbird (15. August 2006)

Es gibt kaum einen Trail, auf dem dich ein wirklich guter Biker nicht 
überholen könnte, wenn du nicht wie besoffen hin- und her torkelst.
Meistens kommt ein "links" oder "rechts" von hinten und dann macht
man die betreffende Seite für 2 Sekunden frei (es bedeutet NICHT,
dass man links oder rechts fahren soll, sondern ist kurz für "komme links").
Also: einfach weiterfahren, im richtigen Moment 20cm zur Seite gehen
und vor allem cool bleiben. Wenn du besonders nett sein willst, winkst
du Biker an geeigneten Stellen an dir vorbei.

Da alle schnellen Fahrer an den gleichen Leuten vorbeimüssen, sind
das dann halt einfach bewegliche Hindernisse, die das ganze taktisch
interessanter machen. Bei so einer Gelegenheit kann man super
Verfolger abhängen. 

Thb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Col. Kurtz (15. August 2006)

damit ist fast alles gesagt.


absteigen ist übrigens schlecht; so ne absteig-aktion hätte mich neulich um ein haar ins krankenhaus(wenn nicht noch weiter weg..) gebracht.

ansonsten auf zurufe achten! wenn von hinten statt nur "links" oder "rechts" schon aus großer entfernung ein "achtung" oder "vorsicht" kommt heißt das, dass der geschwindigkeitsüberschuss möglicherweise schockierend hoch ist.. 

zurufe garnicht beachten oder 'spiegelverkehrt' ist gefährlich und bestenfalls unsportlich. is ja klar.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (16. August 2006)

thunder + col . haben alles gesagt, vor allem das torkeln sollte vermieden werden


----------



## bikehumanumest (16. August 2006)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:
			
		

> thunder + col . haben alles gesagt, vor allem das torkeln sollte vermieden werden



soweit sogut - das mag ja aus der sicht der schnelleren downhillexperten so hinhauen -aber versetzt ihr euch eigentlich auch manchmal in die lage des langsamen unsicheren vielleicht erstmaligen marathonteilnehmers, der froh ist überhaupt sturzfrei den trail durchzukommen ???

der genau wie ihr gleichviel startgeld gezahlt hat um eben mal rennluft zu schnuppern - und jetzt schreien ihn/sie  in einer für ihn/sie eh schon schlimmen stressituation von hinten welche an ... glaubt ihr wirklich dass die leute dann ganz cool auf eure zurufe reagieren können ?  

technisch haben sies nicht so doll drauf und mental sind sie auch im stress ? ist es da nicht verständlich dass es immer wieder zu gefährlichen situationen kommt ?

was meint ihr warum beim skiabfahrtslauf nicht gleichzeitig ein volkslanglauf auf derselben strecke stattfindet ???

aber hauptsache der veranstalter kann gleichzeitig möglichst viele (unterschiedlich schnelle) biker auf die strecke verteilen...

ich sehe das schon seit einiger zeit auch was die versicherungstechnische seite (mitschuld bei unfällen) angeht nicht mehr als sehr lustig an...

joe


----------



## Cuberider2812 (16. August 2006)

Ihr könnt euch gerne mal meine Kommentar dazu im Gästebuch des Frammersbach-Marathons durchlesen! Geht über drei Einträge, weil ich da ordentlich Dampf ablassen mußte!

Ich hab wirklich nichts dagegen, schnellere (und die gibt es in großer Anzahl) vorbeizulassen, versuche wirklich, Platz zu machen wo es geht! Freiwillig, ohne darauf hingewiesen zu werden! Aber wie mein Vorrredner schon sagte, es gibt halt auch Leute, die das erste Mal dabei sind oder einfach technisch nicht so versiert sind wie die Cracks. Und da diese Leute auch dazu beitragen, das solche Events überhaupt erst stattfinden können sollte man da auch als "Schneller" etwas mehr rücksicht üben! Und mal davon abgesehen: Wer die langsamen überholen muß hat doch eh nichts mit dem Ausgang des Rennens zu tun, oder??


----------



## Catsoft (16. August 2006)

Ich tendiere eher noch zu dem Langtext "Bleib links". Damit kann ein Anfänger mehr anfangen als mit "links" oder "rechts". 

Es wird immer unterschiedliche Sichten auf die Dinge geben. Ich bin leider nicht mehr der schnellste bergauf, aber bergab reichts dann doch noch . Da gibt es immer wieder Situationen wo die Einschätzung halt verschieden ist. Die Überholten fluchen und ich hatte noch jede Menge Sicherheitsreserven. Die wird es nie eine Lösung geben.


----------



## Deleted 33425 (16. August 2006)

Ein Marathon ist nun mal ein Massenevent. Da kommen Biker aller Leistungsklassen zusammen und alle nutzen die gleiche Strecke. 
Jeder langsamere Biker macht Platz, wenn er ein Zeichen bekommt. Zumindest wird er platzmachen, wenn er eine Möglichkeit sieht. Auf einem Trail der Lenkerbreit ist verkneife ich mir den Zuruf. 
Am besten sollte dieses Zeichen eindeutig sein, ein links oder rechts ist meistens eher verwirrend. Es sollte schon ein ich komme links oder rechts oder so kommen. 
Das schaffen meistens sogar die, die um den Sieg mitfahren zusammen. Mich hat auch schon Karl Platt nach so einem Zuruf überhohl und danach noch Danke gesagt. 
Das Problem bezieht sich aber m.E. nicht nur auf Singeltrails. Auch auf längeren Waldautobahn-Abfahrten die in Schlangenlinien durch den Wald gezogen sind fahren viele den kürzesten Weg (klar machen ja alle so, ich auch), aber so ist es meist unmöglich an ihm vorbei zu kommen. Manchmal bringt da auch ein Zuruf nix (entweder durch den Fahrtwind nicht gehört oder hören wollen). 
Klar ist es ärgerlich, wenn man von langsameren Bikern aufgehalten wird. Aber alle fahren ihr eigenes Rennen und manchmal sollte auch der Schnellere kurz zurückstecken um den anderen nicht zu gefährden (so mach ich das zumindest). 
Ich habe mir angewöhnt auch mal nach hinten zu schauen um zu sehen was hinter mir los ist. Auf den meisten Waldautobahnen geht das ganz gut. Gerade im bereich wo Lang- und Kurzstrecken zusammenkommen ist das Sinnvoll.


----------



## Cuberider2812 (16. August 2006)

@Wollmi-T:

Super Einstellung! Würden alle so denken, gäbs denke ich nicht so oft Beschwerden!


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (16. August 2006)

ist klar, es soll niemand gefährdet werden, schon gar nicht wenns um die lilane ananas geht. 

ist halt wie im straßenverkehr, da gibt es auch notorische weltverbesserer die das "120km/h ist schnell genug für die linke spur" statement leben

wenn die strecken durch den veranstalter so gelegt sind, dass es ständig zusammenschlüsse gibt, ist das natürlich nicht gerade förderlich, sowohl schnelle als auch langsamere sind da nicht ganz happy. ansonsten können sich unsichere, langsamere ggf. mit einen bisschen selbsteinschätzung auch etwas weiter hinten im startblock anstellen, da würden sich auch manche probleme lösen (je nach strecke).


----------



## LaPalma (16. August 2006)

Also, 

wenn ein Fahrer über einen engen Trail fährt, dann sucht er sich doch seine Ideallinie über Wurzeln, Steine, Stufen und durch Matsch.

Je nach Können gibt es da häufig keine Möglichkeit links oder rechts zu fahren, wenn nur eine Linie über das 'Hindernis', 
für sein Fahrkönnen,  technisch machbar ist.
Und wenn er es dann im Eifer des Gefechts (auch wegen des Drucks von hinten) doch versucht und über seine Grenzen geht, 
dann ist ein Sturz doch vorprogrammiert.

Da hat doch auch keiner was von.

Meine Frage ist nicht, wie wird überholt, oder was wird zugerufen.
Sondern wie sollte sich beide Verhalten?
Jeder möchte doch sein Tempo fahren und seine technischen Möglichkeiten ausnutzen (nicht überstrapazieren) 
und jeder möchte eine für sich gute Zeit fahren.

Also muss es sich doch einfach, mit gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme, einspielen.
Mal von hinten rufen und ein anderes Mal abwarten.
Mal in Ruhe weiter fahren, mal Platz machen auch mal absteigen um einen Schub Fahrer vorbeizulassen. 
Klar das mit dem plötzlichen Absteigen......aber das hat den gleichen Effekt wie das totale Verschalten im kurzen Steilstück....Auffahrunfälle! 

LaPalma


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BaSiS (16. August 2006)

> aber hauptsache der veranstalter kann gleichzeitig möglichst viele (unterschiedlich schnelle) biker auf die strecke verteilen...
> 
> ich sehe das schon seit einiger zeit auch was die versicherungstechnische seite (mitschuld bei unfällen) angeht nicht mehr als sehr lustig an...
> 
> joe



damit sprichst Du ein interessantes Thema an
habe aber mal nachgefragt - ist ganz einfach im Reglement steht (und das gilt ja für alle):
 ''...langsame Fahrer haben den schnelleren das Überholen zu ermöglichen....''
so weit so gut 
habe übrigens auch schon mal Danke gesagt
sonst müssen die Veranstalter Überrundete aus dem Rennen nehmen



> Und mal davon abgesehen: Wer die langsamen überholen muß hat doch eh nichts mit dem Ausgang des Rennens zu tun, oder??


alos das ist jawohl mal totaler Unfug !
in fast jedem MX knallst Du als Langdistanzler irgendwann auf langsame Kurzdistanzler, und daß man da dann mit Dampf von hinten ist ja klar 
aber meist kein auch unproblematisch


----------



## Cuberider2812 (16. August 2006)

BaSiS schrieb:
			
		

> alos das ist jawohl mal totaler Unfug !
> in fast jedem MX knallst Du als Langdistanzler irgendwann auf langsame Kurzdistanzler, und daß man da dann mit Dampf von hinten ist ja klar
> aber meist kein auch unproblematisch




Sorry, haste Recht! Hab ich gerade nicht bedacht! Schande auf mein Haupt! Ich meinte dann die, die auf der gleichen Distanz unterwegs sind und nur zu spät am Start waren!


----------



## Bierkiste (16. August 2006)

Ich bin im Allgemeinen gegen Abfahrten bei Marathon.  

Spaß beiseite:
Wenn eindeutige Hinweise kommen mache ich gern Platz wo ich kann.
Das "links" bzw. "rechts" würde ich aber um einiges anders interpretieren, d.h. nicht als "komme links", sondern eher als "bleib links" und vice versa.

Und überholen praktizier ich lieber bergauf. Da ist man mit 2kmh Überschuß SO schnell vorbei  

Zumindest möchte ich als mittelschneller Bergaber den anderen nicht den Spaß verderben. Bergauf hab ich sie eh *manchmal* wieder(Ich arbeite daran).

Also: Ride + smile!


----------



## Deleted 33425 (16. August 2006)

LaPalma schrieb:
			
		

> Also muss es sich doch einfach, mit gegenseitiger Rücksichtnahme, einspielen.
> Mal von hinten rufen und ein anderes Mal abwarten.
> Mal in Ruhe weiter fahren, mal Platz machen auch mal absteigen um einen Schub Fahrer vorbeizulassen.
> Klar das mit dem plötzlichen Absteigen......aber das hat den gleichen Effekt wie das totale Verschalten im kurzen Steilstück....Auffahrunfälle!
> ...




Du sagst es, der hinterherfahrende muss manchmal auch die Entscheidung treffen, rufe ich oder nicht. Ein unsicherer Fahrer der auf einem Singletrail seine Linie fährt, hat (oder sieht) mitunter keine andere Linie zur Auswahl. Ein Zuruf kann dann eher das Gegenteil bewirken. Der langsamere bremst, bleibt stehen, fährt rechts/links raus und behindert dann mehr als vorher. 
Ich sehe es so, wenn ich kann lass ich alle vorbei, dazu fahre ich auch mal in eine Parkbucht und bleibe stehen. Das kann ich aber nur machen, wenn dazu nicht voll in die Eisen steigen muss. Ich versuche immer erst dann das Tempo zu verringern, wenn ich die Ideallinie verlassen habe. 
Wenn ich in einen schmalen Trail reinfahre schaue ich nach hinten ob keiner der Spitzengruppe kommt. Wenn dem so ist warte ich vor dem Trail. 
Genauso mache ich es, wenn ich überholen muss. Wenn ich sehe dass der vorrausfahrende eher unsicher ist bleibt der Abstand (vielleicht bremst er ja unverhofft) etwas größer und ich lass ihn sein Tempo fahren. 
Mit dieser Strategie habe ich immer positive Erfahrungen gemacht. Ich habe aber auch nicht den Ergeiz, eine paar Minuten Rückstand oder einen Platz weiter hinten macht mir nicht so viel aus. Hauptsache ich bin vor den Trainingspartner.


----------



## dubbel (16. August 2006)

thunder + col . haben alles gesagt, wobei aber der überholer auch deutlich schneller sein muss. 
wenn mich jemand überholen will, dann muss er auch dafür sorgen, dass er an mir vorbeikommt. 
frewillig an ner schnale stelle platz zu machen, ist keine selbstverständlichkeit.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (16. August 2006)

dubbel schrieb:
			
		

> thunder + col . haben alles gesagt,


sowas würde ich nieeee behaupten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thunderbird (16. August 2006)

@ Joe: Also mir wäre es natürlich auch lieber, wenn ich bei Marathons niemanden
von anderen Strecken überholen müsste. Gleiches gilt für zu kurze XC-Rennstrecken,
bei denen ich immer von den Führenden überrundet werde, aber 
irgendwie gehört das doch auch zum Rennen. Als Wochenendradler erzählt man
doch irgendwie gerne davon, wie "die Spitze der Langstrecke an mir 
vorbeigerast ist", oder? Ich fand's auf jeden Fall immer beeindruckend.

Habe noch niemanden vom Trail gehauen und heftig angeschrien habe ich nur mal
einen Idioten bei der deutschen XC-Meisterschaft, der es wirklich hätte können müssen.

Thb


----------



## Catsoft (16. August 2006)

Leben und Leben lassen ist hier doch das Stichwort. Bei XC-Rennen werde ich auch regelmäßig von der Spitze überrundet. Da muss man dann halt Platz machen auch wenn es einen selber schon mal einen Platz kostet. Unschön und ärgerlich, aber so ist das Leben halt manchmal. Es sollten beide mitspielen. Das ist gerade für wenig Erfahrene (und das sind ja viele Kurzstreckler) nicht immer ganz einfach. Ich sterbe jedes mal beim Ultra wenn das Feld zum Schluss zusammengeführt wird. Warum muss die Nase aus der Kurzen sich unbedingt in den Zug aus der Langstrecke einreihen .   Am Tremalzo musste ich auch an diversen langsameren vorbei. Geht meist ganz gut, wenn alle mitspielen. Ich hab die schlechtere Innenbahn genommen und die anderen haben nicht draufgehalten und schon ist gut.  Aber bei Singeltrails wird schwierig. Wen die so eng sind, dass ein überholen wirklich nicht möglich ist bleibt nur "Ruhe bewahren" und hoffen, dass der Langsamere so schlau ist mich bei erster Gelegenheit vorbei zu lassen. Ein "Danke" kostet auch nix


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (16. August 2006)

Bei einem Marathon kann es auch von Vorteil sein wenn man ihn im Vorjahr schonmal gefahren ist und die Streckenführung ziemlich gleich geblieben ist. Wie z.B. in Frammersbach. Den bin ich letztes Jahr erstmals gefahren und wußte noch in etwa wo ein evtl. überholen möglich ist gerade auf den Trails. 

Ansonsten habe ich es genauso gehandhabt wie Wollmi-T es so schön beschrieben hat und bin damit bestens gefahren.


----------



## swisslady (17. August 2006)

Ich bin so eine, die die kurz Distanz fährt, und dort (Gott seis geklagt) nicht die schnellste ist. Meistens ist es dann so dass die Spitze der lang Distanz irgendwann auf mich auffährt und überholen muss.
Ja, ich schätze es jeweils sehr, wenn ich beim Marathon von hinten zugerufen bekomme wenn einer überholen will im Trail. Ich bin leider manchmal nicht so mutig, vorallem wenns nass und rutschig ist. Dann bin ich so mit mir beschäftigt, höre mein Herz klopfen, das Blut saust in meinen Ohren, so dass ich es halt im Wettkampfgetümmel nicht höre wenn einer kommt. Also ich bin sehr froh wenn ein frühzeitiges "komme Links" / komme rechts" ertönt.
So kann ich mich richten, und erschrecke mich nicht zu Tode. (bin auch schon gestürzt weil ich so erschreckt worden bin).
Muss allerdings sagen, dass so die ersten 10 Fahrer meist echt nett sind. Rufen früh und sagen auch mal Danke. Manchmal sogar noch ein aufmunterndes Wort!
Aber dann kommen die wahren Helden.... da hört man dann schon einiges. Wo man sich hinverdrücken soll, wenn man soooo langsam ist. Da gibts ganz freche Kerle (unter der Gürtellinie).

Na ja, ich starte trotzdem hin und wieder. Weil unterm Strich machts Spass und ich bewege mich, oder??
Und mein Schatz hat Freude an mir, wir haben ein gemeinsames Hobby, er fährt die Lange Distanz und kommt mich dann wenn er im Ziel ist "abholen" und feuert mich auf den letzten 2-3 Kilometern noch an. 
So macht das Spass!!

Also Jungs seid lieb und ruft wenn Ihr vorbei wollt.

Happy Trails 
Swisslady


----------



## BaSiS (17. August 2006)

> Wettkampfgetümmel nicht höre wenn einer kommt. Also ich bin sehr froh wenn ein frühzeitiges "komme Links" / komme rechts" ertönt.


aber dann sag doch mal, was hörste dann am liebsten 
ich weiss auch nie was ich rufen soll 



> Habe noch niemanden vom Trail gehauen und heftig angeschrien habe ich nur mal
> einen Idioten bei der deutschen XC-Meisterschaft, der es wirklich hätte können müssen


war das ich ??? abfahren kann ich halt nicht !! nee ich war's wohl nicht 
im Winter im Quer ist das noch viel besser 
da zischt ein Frischi und Co nur so vorbei  - da fragst Du Dich warum hör' ich den Fahrtwind nicht


----------



## rayc (17. August 2006)

Bierkiste schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin im Allgemeinen gegen Abfahrten bei Marathon.
> 
> Spaß beiseite:
> Wenn eindeutige Hinweise kommen mache ich gern Platz wo ich kann.
> ...



Bitte NICHT anders interpretieren!
Oder hälst du an der AMpel bei "Grün" und fährst bei "Rot"?

Es wurde ja, bereits ganz am Anfang von @Thunderbird gesagt:
 "*Links*"  Der rufende will Links überholen.
"*Rechts*" Der rufende will rechts überholen.
"*Mitte*". Der Rufende will dich nicht über den Haufen fahren, sondern will zwischen  dir und deinen Nebenman durchfahren. Also nach außen fahren.
Bitte das nebeneinanderfahren vermeiden, ein Mara ist schliesslich keine Tour, sondern ein Wettkampf.

Das kurze "Links" hat nichts mit Unhöflichkiet zu tuen, bergauf hat man einfach nicht Luft um mehr rauszubekommen. 
Ausserdem lässt sich ein einzelnes Wort besser und lauter rufen, als mehrere Worte. 
Wer genug Luft hat, sollte nach den Überholen das "Danke" nicht vergessen.

Es versteht sich von selbst, das man in zu engen Stellen, oder "gefährlichen" Passagen nicht seinen Vorderman durch Rufen bedrängt oder sogar versucht zu überholen.

Falls man keinen Platz machen kann (soviel Selbstvertrauen sollte man schon besitzen), dann sagt man sobald es möglich ist, seinen Hinterman wann und auf welcher Seite er passieren kann (z.B. "Jetzt Rechts").

Wenn ich weis, das stärke Abfahrer direkt am Hinterrad sind, dann mache ich einen kleinen Schwenker bevor es auf den nächsten Downhill geht, damit diese überholen können.

Wer bergauf absteigen muss, sollte so schnell wie möglich aus der Ideallinie raus. Es gibt genügend Leute die das fahren können.

Sich freiwillig leistungsbezogen beim Start aufzustellen funktioniert ja leider nicht  

Aber der Veranstalter kann viel zur Enschärfung der Situation beitragen. 
Eine Ansage vorm Start, was "Links", "Rechts", "Mitte" bedeutet wäre hilfreich.
Leistungsbezogene Startblöcke wie beim Black-Forest  ist die vernünftigste Lsg. Das sorgt für weniger Gedränge beim Start und für weniger Stress und Gefahren für alle Teilnehmer auf der Strecke.

Ray


----------



## Jobal (17. August 2006)

Ohne jemanden direkt anzusprechen, aber mir fällt es schwer nachzuvollziehen, warum sich jemand bei nem Marathon/CC-Rennen anmeldet, wenn er/sie derartigen Respekt vor den Abfahrten hat, daß sie/er dabei fast dem Herzinfarkt nahe ist.  Das sind Rennveranstaltungen ob jedermann o. nicht, macht keinen Unterschied, warum sich einer die Lunge rausreihert um von Platz 134 auf 133 vorzufahren ist seine Entscheidung. Aber in einem Rennen sollte man das akzeptieren u. in den Statuten steht klar, daß man als langsamerer Fahrer das Überholen ermöglichen muß.

Ich reihe mich beim Start schon immer hinten ein um ja keinen im Weg zu stehen, aber was manche da veranstalten..., sorry die gehören aus dem Rennen geholt u. geschlagen. Bsp. Marathon Willingen, beim ersten Anstieg schon, da steigen manche ab u. gehen mitten auf dem Weg zu Fuß Oder beim DH ist es noch schlimmer, ich bin am Berg echt eine Niete, aber kann eben bergrunter (Bin Downhiller ) gut fahren, da wirst Du voll ausgebremst, weil irgendeiner es in der Ideallinie mit der Angst kriegt u. plötzlich mitten im Trail absteigt u. einen dummen Spruch bekommst Du noch dazu. Bsp. St. Ingbert Marathon DB Trail, da gibt es eine 30cm Stufe am Ende u. was machen da einige Spezialisten, davor Bremsen u. auf dem Weg das Rad runtertragen.

Da habe ich kein Verständnis für, wer in einem Rennen startet sollte wenigstens soweit fahren können, daß er die anderen nicht behindert.

Gruß Jobal


----------



## Speedhunt (17. August 2006)

Jobal schrieb:
			
		

> Da habe ich kein Verständnis für, wer in einem Rennen startet sollte wenigstens soweit fahren können, daß er die anderen nicht behindert.
> 
> Gruß Jobal



Prinzipiell Teile ich diese Meinung nicht, da jeder ein Anrecht hat, an einem Rennen teil zu nehmen, ganz egal, wie das Können ist.

Traurig finde ich es nur, wenn einem der Spaß genommen wir, weil sich ein Paar Fahrtechnik-Analphabeten und Bewegungslegastheniker derart überschätzen, dass in der ersten Stunde gleich so häufig der RTW fährt, dass ein besonders interessantes Hinderniss nicht mehr gefahren sondern geschoben werden muss. (Passiert am letzten WE in DU). BTW: Leutz, tut mir echt leid, dass Ihr Euch so böse aufs Maul gehaun habt (vor allem der Fahrer, der seinen Unterkiefer im Asphalt verewigt hat), aber bevor Ihr euch überschätzt, geht die Sache lieber langsamer und geschmeidig an. Safety first, danach Platzierung...!

In dem Sinne ein gemütliches Miteinander von einem, der Bergauf viel überholt wird, dafür bergab das Feld von hinten aufrollt ;-)


----------



## wurstendbinder (18. August 2006)

Jobal schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne jemanden direkt anzusprechen, aber mir fällt es schwer nachzuvollziehen, warum sich jemand bei nem Marathon/CC-Rennen anmeldet, wenn er/sie derartigen Respekt vor den Abfahrten hat, daß sie/er dabei fast dem Herzinfarkt nahe ist.  Das sind Rennveranstaltungen ob jedermann o. nicht, macht keinen Unterschied, warum sich einer die Lunge rausreihert um von Platz 134 auf 133 vorzufahren ist seine Entscheidung. Aber in einem Rennen sollte man das akzeptieren u. in den Statuten steht klar, daß man als langsamerer Fahrer das Überholen ermöglichen muß.



grundsätzlich hast du ja recht, aber marathons sind halt nicht nur (jedermann-)renn-veranstaltungen, sondern, und das ganz bewusst von den veranstaltern forciert, auch Tourismus-Events. D.h., es werden auch immer leute da sein, die bei sich zu hause das abfahren nun mal nicht üben können und deswegen den berg runterschleichen, aber evtl sogar mächtig druck auf'm pedal haben. Holländer, z. B. 

außerdem hat's ja jeder selber in der hand: wer genug trainiert und platzierungen rausfährt, darf irgendwann bei profi-rennen mitfahren, und da stehen in der regel keine 3500 leute hinter der startlinie  

gruß


----------



## Micro767 (18. August 2006)

Ist schon schade das es mit der Leistungs bezogenen Startaufstellung nicht funktioniert !

Bin ein Marathon Anfänger oder besser war, denn mein erster wird wohl auch mein letzter gewesen sein. Stellte mich weit hinten an und musste feststellen das an der ersten läpschen Steigung alle schon schieben mussten, da war niemand in der Lage ein Fahrspur frei zulassen obwohl der Weg über 2m breit war. Mittig schieben ! War ein Rundkurs und ich musste da noch 2 mal hoch, was kein Thema war ! Für die meisten war es kein Problem nur in der Masse nach dem Start. Auch war das Fahrferhalten in der ersten Runde eh recht ruppig und unfreundlich. Und ich will wirklich nicht wissen wie es auf der ersten Abfahrt, der ersten Runde weiter vor mir abgegangen ist !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kanventsmann (21. August 2006)

Hierzu gab es mal einen ähnlichen Thread in einer anderen Rubrik.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=232967

Ich hatte da im meinem Beitrag (#7) alles, was ich so kenne an (meist ungeschiebenen) Regeln aufgeführt. Also sehr ähnlich zu dem letzten Beitrag von rayc hier.

Nochwas: Ein Rennrad Kriterium ist auch ein Rennen mit Hobbyfahrern, da gibt es auch ungeschriebene Regeln, die muss man einhalten, sonst gibt es gleich mal einen Massensturz oder man selbst wird einfach weggedrückt.
Sowas würd ich mir nicht zutrauen und ich fahre schon lange MTB Marathon.

Also meine Meinung zu neuen Teilnehmern bei Rennveranstaltungen ist: Ja natürlich, gerne! Aber sie sollten sich bei einem erfahrenen Freund(in) ein paar Tipps holen oder sogar mal vorher im Haus-Trail trainieren, speziell was das Überholen im Trail bergab angeht, denn das ist meist die wichtigste, neue Situation.

B.


----------



## SlopeStyle (21. August 2006)

Wenn ich hier son Mist höre.... "mich ärgert es wenn ich von langsameren aufgehalten werde" o. "wer in einem Rennen startet sollte wenigstens soweit fahren können, daß er die anderen nicht behindert"

Leute, Ihr seit schon perfekt geboren worden!?!?!? Immer dran denken... Ihr wart auchmal langsam!!!

Bye


----------



## Jobal (21. August 2006)

SlopeStyle-Andy schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn ich hier son Mist höre.... "mich ärgert es wenn ich von langsameren aufgehalten werde" o. "wer in einem Rennen startet sollte wenigstens soweit fahren können, daß er die anderen nicht behindert"
> 
> Leute, Ihr seit schon perfekt geboren worden!?!?!? Immer dran denken... Ihr wart auchmal langsam!!!
> 
> Bye


Ich glaube Du interpretierst das zweite Zitat falsch, ich habe etwas ähnliches geschrieben, deshalb antworte ich mal. 
Wenn Du in einem Rennen startest, dann sollte die Herausforderung für Dich, meiner Meinung nach, nicht mehr in der Strecke an sich liegen. Wenn das der Fall ist, solltest Du die Strecke ohne den Stress anderer Fahrer üben, bis Du sie drauf hast. Es ist meiner Meinung nach rücksichtslos einen sportlichen Wettkampf zum Fahrtechniktraining (übertrieben ausgedrückt!) zu nutzen. 

Es wird immer langsame u. schnelle Fahrer geben, aber im Rennen (u. nur da) haben meiner Meinung nach die schnellen den Vorrang. Wenn ich am Berg absteigen muß, dann mache ich, daß ich aus dem Weg komme, genauso bergrunter, wo is da Dein Problem? Wenn Du noch fahren kannst, aber eben nur langsam, dann wirst Du halt überholt, dafür gibts die allgemein gültigen Rufe, links, rechts mitte für links, rechts, mitte vorbei. Ach hier gilt für mich, das ist Rennen fahren, das gehört für jeden dazu u. das weiß ich bevor ich mich anmelde.

Gruß Jobal


----------



## SlopeStyle (21. August 2006)

Ja, jetzt ist es verständlich, aber es gibt viel Fahrer die wirklich vergessen das Sie auchmal ganz am Anfang waren und so hat sich das in erster linie angehört!

Sorry


----------



## Col. Kurtz (21. August 2006)

SlopeStyle-Andy schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr wart auchmal langsam!!!



ich war nie langsam.  



aber gut, dass jetzt wirklich alles gesagt ist. geht halt hier wie im richtigen leben immer darum zu vermeiden, dass der eine oder andere sich auf den schlips getreten fühlt..


----------

